# NewEgg.com



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Well, I've been on the phone with NewEgg.com "Customer Support" for over an hour -- what's funny is that every time I call them, the first thing their recording says is that they're "proud to announce that all of their customer service representatives have been trained in how to handle problems during the first call!"  

I've recently been moving more and more of our purchasing to NewEgg from ZipZoomFly -- we spent $7000 with NewEgg this month alone -- but now I'm regretting that decision. At the moment, I'm fighting over two $35 dented cases. It's not even worth my time to deal with these people, and that irritates me even more. They tell me that someone will call back in 7-10 days, and no one does. They say that they will replace three cases, and they send one. Then they say, "sorry -- you only have 15 days to report a damaged item." I reported it the first time! Their "highly trained" customer service representative is just too dumb to enter the proper quantity the first time!

If anyone happens to know a real person who works at NewEgg, I'd love to talk to them!  But, I'd encourage everyone to reconsider the assumption that NewEgg is a safe place to buy equipment. I'm going back to ZipZoomFly.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

You are not the first---As these companies grow larger (ie. Dell, Apple etc) they forget what got them there.....great customer support. Anyhow, I hope that ZipZoomFly doesn't grow as fast as Newegg!


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Sorry to hear that, Mike.
Reputations come and go on issues exactly like this.
Thanks for the ZipZoomFly recomendation.


----------



## brenth (Apr 6, 2005)

Sorry to hear about this experience with Newegg. I used to buy from them quite a bit and was very happy. Haven't needed to order from them in the past 6 months, but thank you for sharing this. 

Unfortunately, Jack is right about the customer service of companies. It seems it's the first area to suffer when a company grows. It's also a tough field to work in and I couldn't do it. Teachers, customers service reps, and me - we all could do with a nice raise!


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

I also have had very good results with NewEgg with no problems on returns of merchandise. Perhaps you are dealing with a Moore-On!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Just For You, Mulder


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

First time I have heard anything bad about Newegg.com myself.

I actually do a lot of juggling too.
I usually start on www.newegg.com
then check www.zipzoomfly.com
and then www.ewiz.com
lastly I check www.pricewatch.com and www.froogle.com
If I find a great deal from either of those last two I then google search "Sites name + review"
I have never had a problem yet (knock on wood)

Anyway, hope you get your Newegg straightened out, good luck and all!


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Yeah, I'd had very few problems in the past (other than one box of bad hard drives, but I'm not sure I can really blame that on them) -- I was just frustrated that the one time I had a problem, they treated me like this. You guys are quite right about customer service, though -- the bigger the company gets, the more they forget.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

I ordered a high dollar PSU from them. I am sitting here one day and fedex rings the bell. OK, cool my new PSU.  

I come home from work one day and bam, new PSU on my front porch.  I call newegg and get an idiot on the phone. He says send it back. I say send me a shipping label. He says OK.

A week goes by, I call again. I say Ron was supposed to send me a shipping label and I haven't gotten it yet. They say OK we will send you a label. I check my bank, I have only been charged for one PSU. Cool I say, if I don't get my label I will keep the thing.

I still have it and I refuse to send it back at MY expense. I will sell it in my next build or I will keep it for a spare.

I can't see why you have a problem with them TG?????


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

Well I haven't had any problem with them but you could always post a message up where the big blue bar with the TSG logo is. Something like NEW EGG SERVIVE STINKS (you can use a different last word).  

Just keep it there until you get some service. BOL


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Don't think it didn't cross my mind, Lurker.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

lol


----------



## CDBongo (Sep 23, 2005)

linskyjack said:


> You are not the first---As these companies grow larger (ie. Dell, Apple etc) they forget what got them there.....great customer support. Anyhow, I hope that ZipZoomFly doesn't grow as fast as Newegg!


That is SOOOO true, and not just with companies but with music too 
I have not personally had any problems with newegg, and i hope i dont, they are pricy but they get my product here really fast, i plan on buying a widescreen lcd there soon.
I have, however found www.geeks.com to be a joke now that they have got more buisness, they were great 5 years ago when no one knew about them, but now i get hell whenever i try to get a rma


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Advertising on this site isn't allowed, but I'm allowed to make exceptions -- and I'm making one now!

Since NewEgg won't take these cases back, they're for sale if anyone's interested: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6888609185


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

An exception?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'd better hurry up and bid


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

I got one! Now I can build a d3m3nt3d and dented machine with this demented [email protected]@ged [email protected]!!

I'll sell it to you for 1 million, 1 billion, 1 trillion dollars...

With which, I shall takeover the world!

Bahwah ha ha ha.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Now, what to do, what to do.. 

Wander if I can fit a Briggs and Stratton lawnmower engine in it and weld on some wheel forks. Or I can just use it to store the neighbors cat in. There's a old drinking water machine in the community help exchange at the dump, I could use it and make myself Bawls cooler out this case.

Or, or, maybe a GIANT MAN EATING ROBOT with laser eyes, biodiesel powered even.

I could infuse it with a high temperature radiant element and BaCuSi206 placed in such a manner to focus magnetic fields into a magnetic mazer. To pull the fillings from the teeth of mine enemies, and specialized pheromones to attract and infest them with the fleas of a thousand camels.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You got one? 

$17 shipping was a bit much, unless you "REALLY" needed a case and not just the power supply


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

I think the shipping was $15 something.. Wasn't paying much attention.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I looked....but I'd just picked up an Antec 500W power supply for $14.99 after rebate, and didn't really need a case.....least wise a dented one


----------



## Mike M (Feb 22, 2005)

???????????


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

My experiance with New Egg was better than Zipzoomfly. I had to dispute charges with the credit card company on ZZF.

New Egg .. took care of the problem before it went that far.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

I've pretty much bought items from all the sites previously mentioned and never had a big problem with any of them, but for good service I have always got the very best service from www.directron.com


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

I don't know. I think getting $356 worth of PSU's for $178 was decent.

Anybody need an enermax liberty 620 watt PSU?? 

Stupid newegg review...................

I ordered one of these PSU's and newegg sent me two. Only billed for one. Newegg rocks!!


----------



## RaveKid (Jun 5, 2003)

dont worry tigerdirect.com has done the same with me.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Skivvywaver said:


> Anybody need an enermax liberty 620 watt PSU??


If you're offering 

I thought about you a few days ago, big storm in Aca, dropped a lot of rain in a little time, drain outside of office plugged up with debris, 2 inches of water in office  Wasn't discovered for a couple of hours, I'm guessing, at least.

One computer sitting on the floor  Unplugged, thank God, no news yet on whether it will turn on.........won't be back until 7/1 to check the 'real' damage to oak file cabinets, desks, etc.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Candy, Pay the shipping.

:edit: Others, have cash.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Lol, I missed this post 

Only kidding, I think I have all I need now.....otherwise, I'd take you up on it


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Case arrived yesterday. Thanks Mike. 

The dent is very small, hardly noticeable at all. I think I can take it out with a mallet and chisel by knocking it a couple of times from the inside. Overall a nice looking case. I planned to dremel it apart and create something else out of it, now it's going to bother me to do that since it looks so nice.  It's huge compared to what I normally work with, but I can cut it down to size, probably get two cases out of it.

I better get working on it so I can take it with us up to Chambersburg for the in-laws. Maybe I'll stop over at Cermak Technologies for a short visit.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

How'd he ship, carrier pigeon?


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Don't know, the shipper dropped it on the front porch and ran (or was eaten by the gator).

Just like always. Maybe it's the Jacob Ladder's I built out of old neon sign transformers that I'm using as posts for the porch that scares them away.. 









Or, maybe it's the swamp, or the adams family outdoor music.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You so seriously need to post pictures of all the um...looking for the right word here....."STUFF" that you build


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

gotrootdude said:


> Case arrived yesterday. Thanks Mike.
> 
> The dent is very small, hardly noticeable at all. I think I can take it out with a mallet and chisel by knocking it a couple of times from the inside. Overall a nice looking case. I planned to dremel it apart and create something else out of it, now it's going to bother me to do that since it looks so nice.  It's huge compared to what I normally work with, but I can cut it down to size, probably get two cases out of it.
> 
> I better get working on it so I can take it with us up to Chambersburg for the in-laws. Maybe I'll stop over at Cermak Technologies for a short visit.


Wow, I didn't even realize you were one of the winners!  Some of the cases were worst than others, as you probably noticed from the photos -- but none were of a condition that I'd be willing to sell it to one of my customers as a new computer! 

So your in-laws live in town?! Be sure to let me know when you're stopping by! (For those who don't know, my business is in Waynesboro, PA although Heather & I live in Chambersburg, PA.)


----------

